# Tomcat Frage



## Souljumper (6. Apr 2006)

Ich hab ne kleine Frage zum Tomcat, wenn ich den tomcat starte krieg oben folgende Meldung ausgegeben:



> *06.04.2006 12:15:48 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
> 
> INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in produ
> ction environments was not found on the java.library.path:* D:\Program Files\Java
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen plan was da fehlt, ich hab das core package von der apache seite geladen. Auf einem anderen Rechner startet die scheinbar selbe tomcat installation ohne diese meldung.

Jemand ne idee was das sein kann? der tomcat funktioniert soweit ich das beurteilen kann wunderbar, nur von nichts kommt nichts, woher stammt diese meldung?

thx for help


----------



## Caffè Latte (6. Apr 2006)

Hi,

der Tomcat läuft aber, oder? Was ihm fehlt steht hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/apr.html

Downloaden kannst du die APR hier: http://apr.apache.org/download.cgi

Hoffe es hilft,

Caffè Latte


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2006)

ja der tomcat läuft "normal", bis auf diese meldung eben.

Wohin muss dieses ARP Package? in den tomcat ordner oder wohin?


----------



## Kawa-Mike (5. Mai 2006)

ins /bin Verzeichnis


----------



## Gast (15. Jul 2006)

in welches bin verzeichnis (tomcat/bin oder java/bin)? und muß das noch irgendwie compiliert werden oder nur entpacken und reinkopieren


----------

